# thera band gold change?



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

did they make changes to thera band gold i heard they change d it and the new stuff aint that good


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Hey C!

Jörg figured that out.. He says that dimensions (band width) has to be multiplied with 1,35 now

- That would mean that the new stuff is about 35% "weaker" than the "old" mixture..

But both recipes are UV-resistant (in limits)

kind regards,

Be


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

I have not noticed a change. It's probably just because I never got the old stuff though


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

35% that's quite a bit. When did it change?


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

I dont have one but somebody needs to do some Chrony tests with new and old stuff i guess. That would be a shame if true for me at least. Its all i use.


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

well gonna get 2 sheets of .030 latex from tex shooter


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

I'll stick to latex as well as soon as my TBG runs out.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Is the new TBG thinner?


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm new to the slingshot game as far as bands are concerned, And I can only say for me the latex are much quicker than the TBG as being produced now, I have no experience with the older stuff.

My pseudo 20-50 tubes and double 1745 tubes seemed a lot faster and through the ammo out noticeably quicker IMHO. I'm shooting ammo in the 85-114gr range.

wll


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

So has anyone with the old tbg and the new tbg actually checked this out? 35% is quite a bit of a downgrade.


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

SmilingFury said:


> So has anyone with the old tbg and the new tbg actually checked this out? 35% is quite a bit of a downgrade.


I agree, over 1/3 less elasticity (if you will...) is a huge change. Considering the intent of TBG is physical therapy and the reason there are different colors is to offer different resistances I really find this more than difficult to believe. Maybe there is a lost decimal point and the diff was 3.5%. A difference like that id buy in a heart beat because who would notice? And that sort of a change would be due to a corporate bean counter looking to charge more and give less in a product.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I have a supply of the old stuff. I just got a little bit in a recent purchase I wonder if its the new stuff. I might be able to do a chrony test when i get the time. I agree with greevous. At a 35% difference we all wouldve noticed and tbg probably wouldve took a backseat to surgical latex. The lost decimal point is a valid theory to the outragous 35% difference claim...35% difference isn't out the window but with that much of a difference they should at least change the name


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

http://slingshotchannel.blogspot.sk/2012/11/thera-band-gold-is-new-type-any-good.html?m=1

Chrony test:
http://slingshotchannel.blogspot.sk/2012/11/new-thera-band-gold-improvement.html?m=1

The new TBG is more efficient, but thinner so you have to use more of it as you would have of the odder one for the same draw weight.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

WOW!!! Thank you JohnKrakatoa!!! I got my supply of TheraBandGold before the difference was found out. I just measured and it is 12.5 cm wide which indicates my supply is the new stuff according to johnkrakatoas findings. I only looked at the top link, I'm about to check out the second link. I hope this is a good thing rather than a bad thing(35%decreased performance)


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I had to ask on the general section of the forum.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Performance isnt decreased, just the thickness-draw weight. For the same weight (or amount of rubber) you get slightly better performance with the new stuff.

Those blog articles are from Jörg Sprave btw.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Bottomline:

We get less rubber then before for the same price (asuming the price didnt decrease), altough it is slightly efficient but not so much that it would even out the decreased rubber amount.


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

They call that progress.


----------



## Stretch (Jan 8, 2012)

:iono: What about just cutting the bands a little shorter? It seems the stretch factor has changed as well? I would sure be interested to see some chrony results on this!!!

Just when I had everything sorted....


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I just scanned through Jorge's two articles. He states that the old TBG was 0.89mm thick which converts to .035". He says the new TBG is 0.67mm which converts to .026". I have gone through many batches of TBG over the last 6 years and they all seem to be .028" to .0315". I have never had any of them come close to .035". The current batch of TB-Silver that I have is over a year old and measures .023". My TB-Black measures .014" to .015". I wonder if the newer TBS and TBB will be thinner.


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

Just measured some old TBG I stashed away and got .029-.030", mostly .030".


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

This change was 2 years ago. I was worried that tbg changed since I had bought my last supply. In actuality the stuff I have now is more than likely the new stuff and works pretty well as it is. I am no latex expert, at all, but I am gonna get some from Nathan as soon as I eat through some more of the tbg and tbs I have right now. 
A lot of people swear by 0.30&0.40 latex. It would be worth it for all of us to check it out.

Please post if you feel you have discovered anything new.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The gold I'm currently using is .026 in. and performs excellent in tapers. The .03 and .04 natural pure latex is excellent for sure. No worries unless they changed the .026 in. gold.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Where has all the latex gone, long time passing?
Where has all the latex gone, long time ago?
Where has all the latex gone?
Gone to condoms, everyone.
When will they ever learn?
When will they ever learn?

Where have all the condoms gone, long time passing?
Where have all the condoms gone, long time ago?
Where have all the condoms gone?
Not to Catholics, everyone!
When will they ever learn?
When will they ever learn?
hehe.....

Medical latex, everyone!!!!
.030" from simpleshot!

PS The distance between your fists has a far more significant influence on velocity than this alleged deviation in gold's analysis. Open it up a bit, and add a curtain to the catchbox....


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Stretch said:


> :iono: What about just cutting the bands a little shorter? It seems the stretch factor has changed as well? I would sure be interested to see some chrony results on this!!!
> 
> Just when I had everything sorted....


...and I just ordered from Amazon.com...


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

All this is nice to know thanks for sharing


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

All this is nice to know thanks for sharing


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Sorry for the double guys


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

namazu said:


> Sorry for the double guys


Aw man! I thought that you were writing a new verse!!!!!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

namazu said:


> Sorry for the double guys


Doesn't matter 
Doesn't matter 
;-) ;-)


----------

